# 父親と関係があったという



## JapanForever

Hi there,
I would like to know something about this sentence (for the context that's about the narrator who managed to connect with a person who was like a parental substitute to him).


それから例外をよりよ考え、 あそらく自分の父親と関係があったという、 ただ一つ理由だけを導き出す.
I would like to know what does the narrator (shown by 自分 here) said about his father there. 
Thanks for the answers


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

I don't understand that sentence very well.  Besides,
there is a clear typo there.  Will you show us a photo 
of the text, together with one or two sentences before 
that too?


----------



## 810senior

When focused on 父親と関係があったという, it means "(It was like) she had sex with her father".
As OED Loves Me Not pointed it out, I hope you would write Japanese sentence more accurately since the miswritten one can bring about the great mistranslation.

I think the whole sentence is supposed to be like this: それから例外をよりよく考え、おそらく自分の父親と関係があったという、ただひとつの理由だけを導き出す。


----------



## JapanForever

Okay, sorry. I just put the sentences as they are. I don't know how much there are typos 
No problem, OED Loves me not. There are the context along the sentence
----正教会における、 かれの最大の庇護者
正教会の信仰と共に、 彼と彼の妹を育ててきたパパのみが、 正しく彼と付き合うことが出来た.
ただ一人だけ、 自分への視線が怒りであったことを彼は再度記憶し以前よりも鮮明に描いてみせる.
*それから例外をよりよ考え、 あそらく自分の父親と関係があったという、 ただ一つ理由だけを導き出す.*
Son talking: 分かりました, パパ
ただ、 あまりよい記憶はない。。。だから彼は、 すぐに切り替えた。


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

Not only are there several evident typos in the text,
but also it is really tricky.  Even with such abundant 
context, I still don't understand what's going on.

それから例外をよりよ(*く)*考え、 
*(お)*そらく自分の父親と関係があったという、 ただ一つ(*の)*理由だけを導き出す(*。)*
(These four typos have already been pointed out by 810senior at #3.)

My translation attempt:
And I consider possible exceptions more carefully
and derive the only reason: she probably had 
a sexual relationship with her father.

I think this is part of a novel that is _either _a bit too difficult 
for you and me but worth reading anyway _or _poorly-written 
and just trash. If I were you, I'd stop reading it and start
reading 夏目漱石 and things like that.


----------



## JapanForever

That's a bit odd. Especially the sexual relationship part. I thought that it mean something as "he connected to the one who was his father" or something like this...Thanks anyway.


----------



## JapanForever

Ouch! I actually made an error with the sentence. It is actually それから例外をよりよ考え、 *おそらく自分の父親と関係があったという、 ただ一つの理由だけを導き出す*. sorry


----------



## JapanForever

Okay I just found out the picture again. 
http://imgur.com/LLJwZIw
Maybe it does help?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

登場人物が男か女かもわからず、文脈もわからない状況で、ナンセンスなスレッドと思いますが、
登場人物が女であれば、自分の父親と近親相姦した過去がある、という文脈を連想しますし、
登場人物が男であれば、自分の父親の七光りであったこと、とかいう文脈を連想します。
。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。

この一連のスレッドは、例えて言えば、
（シェイクスピアのハムレットが無名な小説でだれもその内容を知らない、という状況の下で）
シェイクスピアのハムレットの中の「なすべきかなさざるべきか、それが問題だ」という一節を引用して、
その意味を教えてくれ、と質問しているのと同じことです。

話（つまり、ここではそのゲームの内容や登場人物）を知らない者に答えれるはずもないではないですか。


----------



## JapanForever

I dont understand. That isnt about incest in this relationship. Isnt the terms more about a fmailial relationship? For the context, the father in this context just adopted the son who had been abandoned latter. There is no mention of incest here I think.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Okay.
This is a very important question.
How old are you, if I may ask, JapanForever?


Maybe I (we) will be able to explain much better when I (we) know your age.


----------



## JapanForever

I  understand what you mean but I'm just saying that it doesn't make sense to me because follxing the context it doesn't seem to have anything with it. Everytime I write 関係があった on search they  show me "related to, closely related to" "close bonds". Maybe I should explian the context again.
That's a fantasy game. the son is not compltely human but had been adopted by a human. 
The two people are walking together (the father and the son). The narrator is the son. 
While they are visiting things, the son remembers his time and how he came to his home. The son had been in danger and the church he is talking in the sentence didn't know what to do with him.
He remembered that the person he is talking helped him and raised him up along with his sister so they got along well and they became as father and son.

So the sentence with this context; doesn't mean something like "He made possibly exceptions and it derived from a reason which had to do something with his father"

Sorry again


----------



## 810senior

JapanForever said:


> So the sentence with this context; doesn't mean something like "He made possibly exceptions and it derived from a reason which had to do something with his father"



最初の返事からずいぶん間が立ってしまいましたが、一応回答させていただきます。

JapanForeverさんの説明通りですと、質問された文章の「関係がある」というのは、性的な意味を含蓄するのではなく、（主人公の）父親と何らかの関わりや繋がりがあると解釈したほうがより自然でしょう。
次点に、文章の意味については、ご自身で翻訳された英訳通りの意味と受け取って問題ないです。

------------------------------------------------------
I suppose your interpretation is almost correct by taking both context and background in that sentence in consideration. 関係 means "relationship" but sometimes has such a meaning as the sexual relationship(what meaning it takes is up to the context so that's why I(of course, I guess SoLaTiDoberman did so) had to take another meaning.


----------



## JapanForever

I see. So my translation is correct following the background?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

JapanForever said:


> So my translation is correct following the background?



Yes!  On the premise that your explanation for the background is correct.


----------

